# Buch 14 : 70 000 Voll - Die Folgen.



## Vetaro (9. August 2008)

Es ist vollbracht. Wir haben alles beisammen. Hier nun also alles, was Buch 14 uns bisher vorenthalten hat.
Bilder:
Der Harte Kern wartet.

Stand: 69 999

Es ist Vollbracht.


Ich hatte meine Bardin abgestellt um zu beobachten. Der Grund: Meine Wächterin stand im Auenland an der Rennstrecke. Ich hatte gehofft, die Rennen würden bei Vollendung freigeschaltet, und wäre das der Fall gewesen. hätte ich absolut alleine das allererste neue Pferd haben können, denn ausser mir hatte niemand diese Idee. Leider traf dies nicht ein.

Auch die Schlachtfeld-Instanzen in Angmar lassen auf sich warten, es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen, dass diese nun eröffnet würden.

Statt dessen passiert erstmal das Offensichtliche: Es geht weiter mit Buch 14.



*Spoileralarm. Ich hab die Spoilertags nicht benutzt, weil das blöd aussieht.  Wer ab hier weiter liest, ist selber schuld, wenn er informiert wird.*

*Kapitel 7:* Elrond schickt uns nach Celondim, um Eglamír zu treffen, der mehr Erfahrung mit dem Thema Ringkunden hat. _[Hier ein Bild]_
Dieser ist allerdings der Meinung, wir sollten nicht mehr über die Ringkunden wissen weil sie gefährlich wären und schickt uns statt dessen nach Bree, zu jemandem, "der sich mit dem Thema Hügelgräber auskennt", genauer wirds nicht.

*Kapitel 8:* Naerandir (Der vor dem Tänzelnden Pony, "Eine alte Geschichte des Bösen") ist es nicht.
Monsieur Butterblume aber weiß was: Bertram Blattschneider. _[Der hier]_.

*Kapitel 9 (Kleine Gruppenaufgabe):* Es geht in die Hügelgräber, Haudh Iarchith

_4:55: Alles Hängt, rien ne va plus, wortwörtlich. Vier minuten Später ist ende im Gelände, der Server crasht und rerollt zehn minuten zurück._

*Zurück im Spiel.* In Haudh Iarchith ist die Hölle los. An einer Stelle werde ich von fünfzehn Leuten überholt.
_Antaroc flüstert: 'geh bloß nicht in den elite bereicht das sind ca 2 - 3 sz`s drin._
Wir finden die gesuchte Stelle hier. Die Gruft, die zu finden war, ist jedoch Leer, die gesuchten Werkzeuge sind verschwunden: _[Karte]_ _[Gruft]_
Wer schonmal im Ruf-Hügelgrab war, im gegensatz zu mir, kann einschätzen, ob man diese Kleine-Gruppe-Aufgabe auch alleine lösen kann. Theoretisch sollte man einfach durchrennen können, auf unserem Weg befanden sich keine gegner, die man tatsächlich besiegen _musste_.
Zurück zu Blatti, und dann wieder zu Eglamír (Kapitel 11).

*Kapitel 12 (Große Gruppenaufgabe):* Eglamír fürchtet, dass die Grabräuber mit den Werkzeugen die Ringschmieden von Eregion missbrauchen könnten - endlich werden sie erwähnt. Jedoch seie ein Blasebalg dort kaputt, der mit der Haut eines Drachen repariert werden muss.

An dieser Stelle ein Einwurf. Diese Aufgabe bekommt vom mir maximale Punktzahl in der Kategorie "Sinnfreieund unzusammenhängende Aufgabenstellung". Irgendein Elb _in Celondim_ weiss, dass die Ringschmieden _in Eregion_ mit der Haut _eines ganz bestimmten_ Drachen, _es darf aber nur dieser eine und nicht irgendein Second-Hand Drache sein_, repariert werden kann.'

*Weiter im Text*. Der Anführer der Lossoth schickt uns auf die Drachenjagd. Die Höhle findet sich hier: _[Karte]_ _[Höhleneingang]_

Innen drinn sind Elitewürmer und einzelne Gauradan, auf der Suche nach dem Drachen. Am Ende des ersten Ganges treffen wir hier _[Karte]_ auf _[diesen guy hier]_. Ab halben Lebenspunkten flieht er und öffnet einen neuen Gang.

_In diesem Gang rennt jemand, während alle vier anderen Gruppenmitglieder an der Kreuzung rechts gehen, links hinein. Als ergebnis werden wir von 15 Wölfen und drei Gauradan zerfleischt. Eine Jägerin wirft uns vor, zu unkoordiniert zu sein, hat vor die Gruppe zu verlassen und droht mir mit Ignore, weil ich daraufhin sage "Oh, vielen Dank." Meiner Einsicht nach war der unkoordinierte, der nach links ging, eben diese Jägerin. Die nächste Zeit verbringen wir damit, drei neue Gruppenmitglieder zu suchen._

Sieben Uhr, es geht weiter. Am ende des Ganges, in dem man auch noch auf einen Named beschwörender-Gauradan trifft - es ist am besten, ihn zu betäuben und seine Wölfe zu besiegen, irgendwann hört er damit dann auch mal auf. Ausserdem sollte man nicht zu nahe an seinen Startpunkt herran gehen, denn ungesehen um die Ecken steht eine ganze Menge anderer Wolfsmenschen bereit, die man einfach pullen kann.

An dieser Stelle hier _[Karte]_ treffen wir auf einen _[Chef-Gauradan]_, der sich zuvor noch mit Mordrambor berät, bevor jener sich trollt.. Dieser ruft während des Kampfes massig Wölfe und elite-Gauradan zur hilfe.

*Kapitel 13:* Zurück zum Elben in Celondim. *Kapitel 14:* Zurück zu Elrond und bei ihm rumheulen.

*Kapitel 15:* Die letzte cahnce: Amarthiel höchstpersönlich aufhalten. Endlich geht es in das neue gebiet.

Die Instanz beinhaltet mehrere Bosse. Zuallererst trifft man, wenn man dem weg rechts folgt, trifft man auf einen _[Gorthorog-Troll]_. Dieser kann aber nichts besonderes, wo man etwas gegen tun müsste. Mit dem von ihm gefundenen Schlüssel kommt man dann durch ein großes Tor, das links des Weges lag.

Sehr vielen Gegnergruppen kann man ausweichen, nur die wenigsten muss man tatsächlich besiegen, und das sind meist jene, die wirklich direkt im weg erscheinen, bzw. alle Gegner im Raum des eigentlichen Endbosses.

Zu dieser findet man auch recht schnell. Es handelt sich um _[priesterin Gráinne]_ mitsamt zwei Angmarim-Bogenschützen. Keiner der dreie ist Stun-immun, allerdings kann sie verbündete wieder ent-stunnen, was sie nach einigen (jedoch hiflreichen) Momenten auch gerne tut.
 Während des Kampfes ruft sie ausserdem zwei weitere Angmarim zu hilfe, und wiederholt das auch, nach einer Weile, wenn diese beiden Sterben. Ausserdem erhält sie von allen diesen Angmarim einen Blutpakt, wodurch sie keinerlei Schaden nimmt, solange ihre Helfer vorhanden sind.

Deshalb sollte man zuerst Gráinne ignorieren und die Bogenschützen besiegen. Neu hinzugekommene ANgmarim können vorrübergehend weit entfernt weggestunnt werden, damit der Blutpakt nicht wirkt, man kann sie jedoch auch töten und in der Zeit, in der keine neuen Gegner erscheinen ihr Schaden zufügen. Es reicht, aufzupassen, ob über ihrem Kopf immerzu "Absorbiert" steht, wenn das der Fall ist, muss man sich erstmal um ihre Freunde kümmern.

Und damit ist die Instanz theoretisch gesehen geschafft, ab jetzt kommt der Höhepunkt. *Der folgende Teil ist total Spoilerig, deshalb hier noch einmal eine Warnung. Ab hier wird tatsächlich interessante Handlung verraten.*

Der nächste Raum ist der von mir lange erwartete. In ihm trifft man auf _[Amarthiel, die Waffenmeisterin, die leichte Rüstung trägt]_. Sie hat Narchuil geschmiedet und bekämpft uns auch direkt. Allerdings: Alles nicht so schlimm.  Hier ist sie nämlich nicht so gefährlich, weil sie praktisch nichts kann, und wenn man sie auf etwa 35 000 Lebenspunkte gebracht hat, endet der Kampf. Mordrambor ruft sie.

Die beiden streiten sich, und er will ihr den wahren Meister Angmars zeigen. Sie verlassen den Raum. Wir folgen nach draussen und beobachten die Szene. Hierbei ist die Kamera fixiert und kann nicht gedreht werden.

Auf einem Wyrm erscheint Der Olle. Mr. "Die Schatten von Angmar - Teil 1". Monsieu "Tja, der Hexenkönig auf dem Startbildschirm kommt leider nicht vor, statt dessen gibt's mich". Herr.. ah, what the fudge.

[/i][Mordirith][/i] ist zurück. Mordrambor hat sich mit ihm verbündet und Amarthiel verraten. Mordirth gibt ihr die Wahl, sich zu unterwerfen oder zu sterben. Na klar, die Olle sucht sich natürlich _[die falsche Möglichkeit]_ aus, wie auch sonst.

Mordrambor besiegt sie mit einem Schlag und nimmt Narchuil an sich. Gerade als es zeit ist, auch die Gruppe zu vernichten, die vorher gefühlte 20 mal dem Erdboden gleich gemacht hat, erscheint Laerdan, den wir (ich hab es zwecks unspoilerhaftigkeit vorher nicht erwähnt) am Instanzeingang liegend getroffen hatten. Auch dieser wird von Mordrambor niedergestreckt, diesmal anscheinend entgültig. Amarthiel erwacht, als Laerdans Tochter, und trauert.

Mordrambor hat glücklicherweise vergessen, was er eigentlich wollte, Demenz sei dank, und verschwindet gemeinsam mit Mordirith (welcher sich im gegensatz zu Mordrambor keinen Teleport leisten kann und wegfliegt).  Als die Gruppe nun also endlich sicher ist, begibt sie sich zu Amarthiel und nimmt sie sicherheitshalber gefangen. Wir kommen im Gefängnis in den Trollhöhen aus und sind damit fertig.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. August 2008)

Eigentlich komisch, war die alte Krähe doch in den Etten und nicht in Angmar unterwegs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber schaun wir mal, was kommt. 

_Elronds Herold wurde mit einer wichtigen Bitte nach Bree geschickt. Er sagt: "Ich soll von Herrn Elrond ausrichten: Bringt uns.... ein Gebüsch!!!!"_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (10. August 2008)

naja was mich interressiert mit dem erreichen der 70K gibs da noch die möglichkeit die Titel zubekommen oder fällt das weg, also die Q´s...


----------



## Uner (10. August 2008)

Danius schrieb:


> naja was mich interressiert mit dem erreichen der 70K gibs da noch die möglichkeit die Titel zubekommen oder fällt das weg, also die Q´s...


naja wahrscheinlich ging einfach nur der gm schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (10. August 2008)

Uner schrieb:


> naja wahrscheinlich ging einfach nur der gm schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder er wurde gefeuert, ist ja die frage gibs die TagesQ noch, daher grobes schielen von Vanyar nach Bele


----------



## hdro player (10. August 2008)

Ne die ques gibet net mehr sobald die 70k voll sind mein ich hat flo2 ma im buffed cast gesagt


----------



## Danius (10. August 2008)

hdro schrieb:


> Ne die ques gibet net mehr sobald die 70k voll sind mein ich hat flo2 ma im buffed cast gesagt



das meine ich ja, kann das jmd bestätige?


----------



## Vetaro (10. August 2008)

Rate mal, ob wir das bestätigen können. Dieses Ereignis wurde noch nie beendet. Denkt doch einfach mal nach, bevor ihr sowas fragt. Rein von der Logik her gehe ich davon aus, dass es das war, schluss, Ende. Wer dann noch nicht seine Titel hat, hat Ende.

Übrigens hat Amarthiel immer schöne Kleidung für ihre Besieger dabei gehabt, die von ihren Mobs fallen gelassen wird. Zierwerk-Rüstungen und Umhänge, die es sonst nicht zu erhalten gibt und die einem die Zunge raushängen lassen.

Ich bleib für euch auf (hoffe ich), um zu berichten. Aktueller Stand: 69 400


----------



## Uner (10. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Rate mal, ob wir das bestätigen können. Dieses Ereignis wurde noch nie beendet. Denkt doch einfach mal nach, bevor ihr sowas fragt. Rein von der Logik her gehe ich davon aus, dass es das war, schluss, Ende. Wer dann noch nicht seine Titel hat, hat Ende.
> 
> Übrigens hat Amarthiel immer schöne Kleidung für ihre Besieger dabei gehabt, die von ihren Mobs fallen gelassen wird. Zierwerk-Rüstungen und Umhänge, die es sonst nicht zu erhalten gibt und die einem die Zunge raushängen lassen.
> 
> Ich bleib für euch auf (hoffe ich), um zu berichten. Aktueller Stand: 69 400


 ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann die zeit schön mit dingen totschlagen die man sonst nur an weihnachten macht.....duschen, rasieren etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uner (10. August 2008)

Nachts um 22.45 auf Bele..bald ist es geschafft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (10. August 2008)

Dieser Beitrag hier wurde verlegt in den Startpost.


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für diesen ausführlichen und plastischen Bericht, Vetaro! Ich hab um 1:30 die Segel gestrichen, mir dröhnte der Schädel und fielen die Augen schon zu. Bin froh, dass sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat für alle Einknicker ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eine kleine "Ringkunde" zu verfassen. Vor allem, wenn ich mir überlege wie mein Rechner schon in die Knie gegangen ist, als die olle Vettel Amarthiel auf einmal vor Lugazag stand - ich glaub ich hätte sowieso nur sporadische Einzelbilder gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maclautsch (10. August 2008)

Nur so als Interesse:
Wisst Ihr, welche Titel es für 16x bzw. 20x abgeben gegeben hat ?


----------



## Eraton01 (10. August 2008)

@Vetaro Könntest mir pls sagen wie du dieses Interface da bekommen hast mit den Pferden? wäre net^^


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2008)

Eraton01 schrieb:


> @Vetaro Könntest mir pls sagen wie du dieses Interface da bekommen hast mit den Pferden? wäre net^^



hab das glaube ich auch mit nem Twink

EDIT:

Ja habe ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link


----------



## Uner (10. August 2008)

Seid ihr auch so Begeistert vom Ende des 14. Buch ? Wirklich große Klasse !


----------



## DawnD (10. August 2008)

maclautsch schrieb:


> Nur so als Interesse:
> Wisst Ihr, welche Titel es für 16x bzw. 20x abgeben gegeben hat ?



Ja also 20 brauch ich noch 2 Tage aber bei 16 biste Meister des verlorenen Wissens


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2008)

Uner schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch so Begeistert vom Ende des 14. Buch ? Wirklich große Klasse !



Also ich finde Buch 14 auch einfach nur super, die Story dann noch das Video. Ich hoffe das AddOn wird auch so gut


----------



## Uner (10. August 2008)

2 Wochen wurde nun gesammelt auf den Servern von Herr der Ringe Online und obwohl die europäischen Server 2 tage Später als die Amerikanischen mit der Aufgabe beginnen konnte war mein Server [DE-RP] weltweit der erste der es schaffte dem Herrn Elrond alle Ringkunden Fragmente zu liefern.
In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag sollte es so weit sein und in Bruchtal traf man sich um den großen Ereignis beizuwohnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Während man auf die letzte Möglichkeit wartete nochmal die Quest zu erfüllen betrachtete man den Countdown und feierte den Sieg des eigenen Server bei viel Musik, Tanz und Feuerwerk Um ca 4.45 war es dann soweit alle 70 000 Ringkunden waren gesammelt und man konnte Buch 14 fortsetzen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Über Bruchtal ging es in das  Hügelgrab in dem die Massen für große Lags und in die knie gehenden Server und Rechner sorgte.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So entschieden sich die meisten der bisher schlaflosen, doch lieber ins Bett zu gehen und den Rest der epischen Bruchreihe am nächsten Tag und ausgeschlafen zu erledigen...

Was da noch alles auf die Abenteuer wartete soll nicht verraten werden, einen kleinen Appetithappen gibt es aber dennoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraton01 (10. August 2008)

@Gocu Vielen Dank^^


----------



## Gromthar (10. August 2008)

So. 10.8.08 7:40 Uhr:

Buch 14 abgeschlossen.


Also ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert! Da kommt man nichts ahnend vom einem langen Abend mit ein paar Freunden nach Hause, loggt sich kurz ein und es ist die Hölle los - und das mitten in der Nacht! Das Ende war schön gemacht, wenn auch ein wenig plump. Bin doch sehr gespannt wie die Geschichte weiter geht.


----------



## Vetaro (10. August 2008)

Nach der von mir beschriebenen Stelle ist übrigens mein Internet einfach abgekackt. Das hat mich dermaßen demotiviert, dass ich ins Bett gegangen bin und genau _jetzt_ wiedergekommn bin.

Nach einem ordentlichen Bad und (möglicherweise) Raid mach ich mich natürlich daran, es zu ende zu schreiben und weitere Neuerungen aufzunehmen. Ausserdem werd ich es der Übersicht halber am ende in den ersten Beitrag verschieben.


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nach der von mir beschriebenen Stelle ist übrigens mein Internet einfach abgekackt. Das hat mich dermaßen demotiviert, dass ich ins Bett gegangen bin und genau _jetzt_ wiedergekommn bin.
> 
> Nach einem ordentlichen Bad und (möglicherweise) Raid mach ich mich natürlich daran, es zu ende zu schreiben und weitere Neuerungen aufzunehmen. Ausserdem werd ich es der Übersicht halber am ende in den ersten Beitrag verschieben.



ich würde aber eine Warnung schreiben, nicht jeder will die komplette Geschichte in einem Forum lesen, sondern sie selbst erleben


----------



## Vetaro (10. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich würde aber eine Warnung schreiben, nicht jeder will die komplette Geschichte in einem Forum lesen, sondern sie selbst erleben





> * Spoileralarm. Ich hab die Spoilertags nicht benutzt, weil das blöd aussieht. Wer ab hier weiter liest, ist selber schuld, wenn er informiert wird.*



- Ist das nicht genug?


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> - Ist das nicht genug?



doch, wollte es aber nur nochmal sagen...


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2008)

So. Fertig. Taktiken, nette bilder und sonstige Spoiler: Alles da. Jetzt allerdings in Beitrag 1.


----------



## Egooz (11. August 2008)

Gibts denn schöne Belohnungen ab Kapitel 7?

Komm erst in den nächsten Tagen wieder zum Daddeln.


----------



## Gocu (11. August 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Gibts denn schöne Belohnungen ab Kapitel 7?
> 
> Komm erst in den nächsten Tagen wieder zum Daddeln.



es gibt bei kapitel 9 2 Schilde, ein normales und ein schweres. hat mir nicht viel gebracht da ich das seltene Spalten-Schild habe. Und für Kapitel 15 gibt es blaue Schulter die nicht schlecht sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (11. August 2008)

Ich hab mit meinem Waffenmeister nie auf das Spaltenschild gerollt, daher kann ich damit bestimmt was anfangen...bin eh oft Tank in den 6er Instanzen.

Auf die Schultern bin ich ja gespannt...ich schau mal ob ich Screenshots (Design und Werte) finde. Falls die jemand hier linken kann wär das natürlich auch feini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (11. August 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem Waffenmeister nie auf das Spaltenschild gerollt, daher kann ich damit bestimmt was anfangen...bin eh oft Tank in den 6er Instanzen.
> 
> Auf die Schultern bin ich ja gespannt...ich schau mal ob ich Screenshots (Design und Werte) finde. Falls die jemand hier linken kann wär das natürlich auch feini
> 
> ...



also das Schild ist noch lila aber die Schultern sind blau, ahben aber beide eigentlich gute Werte.


----------



## Egooz (11. August 2008)

Jep grad in irgendeinem Forum gefunden. Das Schild ist nichts für mich, das gecraftete/ PvP Schild ist doch wesentlich besser. 

Die Schultern sind aber nicht übel, wie sehen die vom Design her aus? Die wurden auf den Screenshots leider nicht anprobiert.


----------



## Gocu (11. August 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Jep grad in irgendeinem Forum gefunden. Das Schild ist nichts für mich, das gecraftete/ PvP Schild ist doch wesentlich besser.
> 
> Die Schultern sind aber nicht übel, wie sehen die vom Design her aus? Die wurden auf den Screenshots leider nicht anprobiert.



also ich finde sie gut, sie gehen an den armen ein wenig entlang, haben oben kleine Spitzen und sind grau


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2008)

Ich weiss es ist pedantisch, aber ich musste mir das jetzt in mehr als fünf posts hintereinander antun. Es gibt einen ganz ganz wichtigen Unterschied. *Das* Schild, *der* Schild. Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nicht so schwer, diesem Fehler auszuweichen und sich nicht zum deppen zu machen, auch wenn gerade bei der Schild-Angelegenheit Leute gerne mal bissig reagieren.


Die Schultern am Ende kommen wertemäßig schon deutlich nahe an die Spalten-Schultern herran. Die leichten Schultern haben das "elben"-design, es sieht also ein wenig aus, als wären sie aus federn gemacht. Die mittleren sind eher unauffällig, und die schweren Schulterstücke sehen so aus wie die, die es auch in Forochel gibt, wenn man den Elite-Geist Delucheleg besiegt. Sie haben einen zackigen Kamm auf der Seite, meiner Meinung die am besten aussehenden Schultern, die man "einfach" erhalten kann.


----------



## Kerindor (11. August 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Jep grad in irgendeinem Forum gefunden. Das Schild ist nichts für mich, das gecraftete/ PvP Schild ist doch wesentlich besser.
> Die Schultern sind aber nicht übel, wie sehen die vom Design her aus? Die wurden auf den Screenshots leider nicht anprobiert.



Derzeit ist Laerdans Verteidiger das beste Schild.

Laerdans Verteidiger
641 Rüstung
-10% Fernkampf Verw.
2% Block
15 Macht
15 Vita
15 Bewegl.
+22 Moral

da kann der Spaltenschild (Thek und die Balrog-Belohnung) nicht ganz mithalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (11. August 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Derzeit ist Laerdans Verteidiger das beste Schild.
> 
> Laerdans Verteidiger
> 641 Rüstung
> ...



ich weiß nicht genau meine Werte, aber ich hab über 700 Rüstung, ich meine nicht den Wächter-Spalten-Schild, sondern den aus der Truhe von Barz. Ich guck mal schnell die Werte...


EDIT:

OK jetzt weiß ich was du mit "Thek" meintest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Threkrand
712 Rüstung
- 10% Fernkampf Verw.
+ 90 Moral-Höchstwert
+ 90 Kraft-Höchstwert
+ 15 Vitalität
5%ige Chance, Ziele zu betäuben, die Euch derzeit Schaden zufügen

Gut der hat z.B. nicht die Macht aber mit der Richtigen Ausrüstung kann man alles ausgleichen, egal welchen Schild man benutzt. Denn die meisten Werte sind dort wichtig für einen Wächter, Vitalität, Macht, Moral, Kraft oder auch Blocken. Manche mehr und manche weniger, aber schlecht ist keins von den beiden Schilden


----------



## Kerindor (11. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht genau meine Werte, aber ich hab über 700 Rüstung, ich meine nicht den Wächter-Spalten-Schild, sondern den aus der Truhe von Barz. Ich guck mal schnell die Werte...
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Ich hab beide Schilder und Laerdans besticht halt durch Macht, Beweglichkeit und 2% blocken. Threkrand ist als Ersatzschild aber immer dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (12. August 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Ich hab beide Schilder und Laerdans besticht halt durch Macht, Beweglichkeit und 2% blocken. Threkrand ist als Ersatzschild aber immer dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Same here. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2008)

Ihr macht das aus prinzip und behauptet weiterhin, ihr hättet Schilder in der Hand, oder?

Ich meine, *mir* lässt es nur einen Schauer über den Rücken laufen, aber *ihr* macht euch damit zu idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. August 2008)

Meine Wächterin hat auch immer ein Umleitungsschild dabei für den Fall der Fälle....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (12. August 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Meine Wächterin hat auch immer ein Umleitungsschild dabei für den Fall der Fälle....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schliesslich kann der Wächter auch einen Schilderwald zaubern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (16. August 2008)

Ihr habt tatsächlich 2 Schilde *zu Vetaro grins* dabei?
Wozu ist das gut? Mein Inventar ist immer zum Bersten voll, aber wenn es denn notwenig sein sollte tatsächlich einen Ersatzschild mitzunehmen, dann würde ich olle Mitläuferin auch darüber nachdenken.. Also? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ihr macht das aus prinzip und behauptet weiterhin, ihr hättet Schilder in der Hand, oder?
> 
> Ich meine, *mir* lässt es nur einen Schauer über den Rücken laufen, aber *ihr* macht euch damit zu idioten
> 
> ...



ich hab aber "den Schild" benutzt, keine Ahnung was da jetzt noch falsch sein soll...


----------



## Kerindor (16. August 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Ihr habt tatsächlich 2 Schilde *zu Vetaro grins* dabei?
> Wozu ist das gut? Mein Inventar ist immer zum Bersten voll, aber wenn es denn notwenig sein sollte tatsächlich einen Ersatzschild mitzunehmen, dann würde ich olle Mitläuferin auch darüber nachdenken.. Also?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warst du schonmal Maintank in Carn Dum oder in anderen langen Instanzen? Da kommt es durchaus vor das dein Schild vor dem letzten Gegner den Geist aufgibt. Und nichts ist peinlicher für einen Wächter kurz vor Torschluß mit heruntergelassenen Hosen darzustehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen schleppe ich immer noch ein 2. Schwert mit Zwergenart Schaden mit, ein Hochglanzschwert und einen Hochglanz-Zweihänder wenn schnell mehr Schaden gebraucht wird.

Vielleicht solltest du dein Inventar mal überdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir hat sich folgendes Bewährt:

1. Beutel - Karten, Gaul, Rüstzeug, Angel, Werkzeug. Also das "Handwerkszeug" sozusagen.
2. Beutel - Proviantbeutel mit einem Stack Essen, Tränken, Talismane, Kunden und Reiseproviant.
3. Beutel - Leer, wird für brauchbaren Loot verwendet wie Felle, AH Zeugs etc..
4. Beutel - Leer für normalen Loot
5. Beutel - Leer für normalen Loot

Alles andere liegt auf der Bank oder in den Hauskisten. So kommt man eigentlich sehr gut über die Runden.


----------



## Gocu (16. August 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dein Inventar mal überdenken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist bei mir auch so und habe nie Probleme, würde es auch weiter empfehlen


----------



## Vetaro (16. August 2008)

Bei mir hat sich bewährt, all die sachen, die ich für lange zeit behalte, also Heimatkarte, Heiltränke, zweihänder, unterwäsche - in die letzten beutel zu tun. Auf diese weise sind sie weit entfernt von drop-kram, der natürlich in der ersten Tasche erscheint, und ich übersehe ihn nicht zwischen den langzeit-gegenständen.


----------



## Leigh (17. August 2008)

Ich war noch nie Maintank in langen Instanzen, stimmt. BIn gerade erst 50 geworden und hab mich in der Zeit des Levelns auf nichts Anderes als die Quests konzentriert. ;D
ich weiß auch gar nciht so genau, was ich immer Alles mit mir rumtrage, es sind jedenfalls recht viele Questitems udn Rufgegenstände dabei... :/ Und mein Inventar ist furchtbar chaotisch. Vielleicht würde sich das Alles ja ändern, wenn ich meine Beutel mal aufräumen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

